# 2006 1,8S Special Edition bought wholesale.



## firstforme (Feb 21, 2018)

My car has the QG18DE motor. Have had to do a lot of work on the car since it had not been maintained. Now that everything is right, love this car. This is what I have done. First replaced the passenger rear window regulator, bought an aftermarket from b-bay. First I identified what it looked like and installed it but what I did not check was the motor plug. Had cut old plug off and wire new motor. They polarity was backwards as far as color so had to reverse 2 wires. Window works great. Next replaced the MAF which I found an Asian for $17. I know you are suppose to replace the whole assembly but the cost was too high. Replaced both up stream and down stream oxygen sensors. When you order and parts for the car make sure you use your engine number. Then I cleaned the EHR valve and got rid of that code. My MAF code came back, noticed a crack on the plug, went to salvage yard and bought one and installed. Dummy me, the next day the check engine light came on again and I had used slip terminals and the code was manifold air temp sensor which is part of the MAF. Took the tape off and 2 wires had come off, use crimp connectors and no more check engine lights in the last 1000 miles. Lesson learned. Next the brakes were shot, should had done the work myself but was lazy and they charged me $360.00 and they only supplied the front, rear pads and labor. I bought new front rotors and drums because the old ones were shot. Had a thumping when I would drive it and sounded like a tire. I wanted the front end checked they charged $26 and the alignment was good but the rear wheel hub assemble bearings were shot and quoted me $243.00 to replace. I ordered a name brand for $39.00 and took me 45 minutes to replace and car is sooo quiet now. I had to repair the climate control since I only had no defrost. Someone had jerry rigged the cable because the cable bracket was gone. Got cable bracket at the salvage yard took the driver front seat out and put the bracket on, routed to cable different and now all settings work. Even with the seat out I still hurt my ribs but it was worth it because there is nothing worse then driving in the rain with no front window defroster. We are not done yet. Had an electrical smell that came from the dash so I replaced the ECM well come to find out I bought a CD radio from the salvage yard and it worked good other than the audio controls would not work and they did on my old cd so I took the front off my old cd radio and put it on the one that I bought and now it works great. But the sad thing is the electrical odor went away which means it came from the old radio. Now I have an extra ECM. So be it. My 6 disc cd changer skipped like a bad boy so I bought a used one and it works great. More extra parts stored in a bag. Also had starting problems but if each time you started the car you would wait for the fuel pump to prime it started better so I replaced the fuel pump assembly and bought one complete for $35 and low and behold the plug worked. Now the car starts very good. I bought driver and passenger mirrors just have not painted them yet. Today drained trans fluid did not flush. Also drained P/S fluid reservoir and replaced that fluid only. The last thing I did is tightened the pressure nut on steering rack. My nut had 4 slots. I too my needle nose vice grips and adjusted them where they slipped into the slot since you can not to clamp them they slip off and then took vice grips and clamped them to the needle nose and heard a click which may or my not have been 10 degrees but the steering is a little bit tightened which is what I wanted. Next will be the rear bumper since the side clips are not holding, will buy new ones and will remove bumper, replace side clips and put back on. Now all I have to do is regular maintenance. Get to change my oil next week. I know you have problems with wholesale used cars but did not expect that many. Am happy with the car and would drive it from Florida to California without fear of any problems. Really like the way it drives. Hope no one gets bored reading this and got help on this forum.


----------

